# Importance of Redox Potential



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

To me, the phrase Redox Potential is pretty intimidating on it's own. If we were to change it into something little more familiar, like overly used marketing jargon, "Anti-Oxidant", we can figure out where this is going. I found an article discussing the advanced ways of keeping your tank water healthy and the reason behind it. I found it interesting http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Redox_Potential.html.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

That's why it's important to test water parameters and now just
Throw chemicals in there. Keep levels where they need to be and not slack on the water changes.
Simple thing to do. 3- water changes of 15-20%. Mark calendar on the 10,20, and 30.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I have only a layman's understanding of chemistry, and have also not been able to get my mind around redox.



> *Oxidation describes the loss of an electron by a molecule, atom or ion.
> Another way to look at this is to lose or cause to lose hydrogen atoms.
> Example: Redox processes such as the oxidation of carbon to yield carbon dioxide.


.

Q: Isn't the loss of an electron very different from the loss of a whole atom? 
Q: How can losing a hydrogen atom by exemplified by carbon becoming carbon dioxide?

-ObiQuiet


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

chemical equation and chemical reactions . oxidation-reduction reaction is redox reaction.. Sometimes called a redox reaction, an oxidation-reduction reaction occurs during the transfer of electrons. 

A atom is just the building block of protons,neutrons. that's where element comes in to play..element- the number of protons contained in its nucleus.

Compounds have properties different from the elements that created them. exp. H20 
is hydrogen, and oxygen.. 

atom's it's a give and take.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I admit to having gone to khanacademy.org to watch the oxidation/reduction video when I saw all those chemistry terms being bandied about. Given how much chemistry is involved in aquariums, I should probably just watch the whole Chemistry video series!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the key points to a healthy tank:

[1] Proper water changes with 6-11 gH & 2-6 kH balanced clean water. 
[2] Good aquarium circulation. 
[3] A reasonable supply of dissolved oxygen. 
[4] Proper Calcium, Magnesium, sodium, and general electrolyte levels, THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT!
[5] A UV Sterilizer
[6] Good Lighting
min D production from sunlight). [7] Use of water conditioners


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that could be another good point of why some of with saltwater aquariums use the ro/di it strips all the bad stuff out. leaving you a new base point of alk/ gh/kh to start out with.. 

water changes to keep the general hardness level which plays a part in ph.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Joey, your right about the base point. The well water in North Texas is very alkaline from the limestone. The kH I've measured is at 15. At that level, alot the calcium and magnesium is striped out leave the GH at 1-2. I have to buffer the GH so I don't have deficiency issues with my plants like holes in the leaves.


----------

